# (TN) Chocolate Lab Stud Available



## WhitfieldEm (Feb 19, 2012)

TN, 6 years old, AKC certified and registered, Senior Hunt Test, Hunting Dog and a great house dog. Not looking to charge, just want to continue his blood line.


----------

